# floppy interface PCI(e) card? [SOLVED]



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2013)

Does this exists? China is failing me ATM (nothing shows up on ebay). :shadedshu


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 3, 2013)

why not buy a floppy drive that uses USB?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2013)

I got one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VCL3PS/?tag=tec06d-20

They can't *format* a 1.44M as 720K (I emalied support about this and they confirmed). I need it for setting up disks for an embroidery machine (don't laugh, even newer ones come with floppy drives).

Currently we have one PC with floppy but I need to deploy another one.

I could go and buy an old PC w/floppy but I have some parts lying around and wanted to use them. If such card doesn't exist then I  guess I'll have to.




EDIT: Google to the rescue: http://lib.stanford.edu/digitial-fo...s/catweasel-universal-floppy-drive-controller

Not let's find out how to obtain it.


EDIT2: Found it!!! http://www.vesalia.de/?V02b0f125552...5a58501c46607e7f371d61616f3e717b6f2f4f2c44717

Thankfully I have a month before I need to deploy the machine. Hopefully it'll arrive before then :crossfingers:


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 3, 2013)

Unfortunately I live so far away from you, else you could have got a floppy drive I have lying around here (assuming your mobo does support floppy drives).

Edit: good that you found a card.


----------

